# agility in Manhattan



## Flyingponey (Feb 2, 2017)

Good morning to all. I am interested in taking my minip to a beginning agility class. I live in manhattan. Who knows of a class in the city that you would recommend or have heard good things about? Any help with this is appreciated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most of the people I know who do agility that live in Manhattan go to New Jersey or come to Long Island to train. The only suggestion in NYC that I have for you is the Staten Island Companion Dog Training Club. they just moved from Travis Ave to a place near the Outerbridge Crossing that is much roomier and I think they run some agility classes. The other suggestions I can offer are the Port Chester Obedience Training Club which would be a short cab ride from the North White Plains Metro North station or Doggie U in Bay shore Long Island. If you were interested in obedience then my suggestion would be the Suffolk Obedience Training Club, which is walking distance from the Deer Park LIRR station.


----------



## Flyingponey (Feb 2, 2017)

This is great information. Thank you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

There are no places in Manhattan that offer it, as the training spaces they have are WAY too small, but I have a little bit of hope for the new AKC place opening this week on 57th street. They do say that they will offer classes, just not sure how big the space is and what they will offer, but dang it is owned by the AKC they sure should offer classes in everything that they title a dog for!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*Agility in Brooklyn*

Hi Flyingpony,

It's not Manhattan, but the place I go for classes has agility courses. We have done their Intro to Agility Obstacles course, and the the trainers I usually take classes with (Doggie Academy) also have:

Intro to Agility Obstacles
Agility Foundation
Agility Skills
Puppy Agility
Small Dog Agility
Recreational Agility

They also have multiple Rally/Obedience levels including competition level. :alberteinstein:

Brooklyn Dog Training Center ? Puppy, Obedience, Agility, and more!


----------

